# what do you do when a reptile shop has go down hill



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

hello all just asking what you lote think i shoud do if you no if a shop has gone down hill who you rappert it to eg. dont what to tell the rspca as the wankers lolol any help


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

Im not sure but my guess would be report to local council? what kind of things are they doing there that makes you want to report them? give us more details.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

there is a sticky about this i think in snake general...

first jsut speak to the shop owners tell them your concerns.. dont shout

council

RSPCA


---------

when i reported a bad shop.. i went straight to the RSPCA as the shop had been closed down so many times befor...

once because he had 2 monkeys... and was caught having sex with one of them

peace

James

also please watch the swearing  children read these threads


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

VieT said:


> once because he had 2 monkeys... and was caught having sex with one of them


NEVER


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

ok all went to get some mice for the snakes to day had a look around like you do thay had a male chameloen for sale ask to look at it coz it was £65 and i want a male to go with my female. The chameloen had no uv light on and no heat at all. I told them this, also the member of staff droped it 3 times ,i took it off him as he droped it i asked how old it was thay said it was 3 mothes old but i think it was older than that it was very skinny looks like it was not fed for a very long time. Also the tree they have in with it was dead obviously no water on the tree or chameleon, i asked if they mist it and it was like they had no idea what i was on about. when i was helping them set up a flexairium for it in the back room they did not no what percent uv to use or nothing ,i had to tell them. when i was in there my daughter found a lizard on its back rotting away this was discusting they obviously dont look at there reptiles and dont feed them mush as they would have noticed them dieing, around them. i have also got some pic on my mob in the shop will post them on this. Also they where blaming periguin the suppliers for the state of the chameloen.
THIS SHOP IS REPTILE HOUSE IN BRISTOL


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

the pics chrisandbev - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

and a nother chrisandbev - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

something needs to be done about this. they should have all there animals taken off them


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry for swearing just a bit angry with them :smile:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hey is that the name of the shop in origanl post?

firstly as said discuss it with the owner 
if this does no good call the local council. not sure how it works near you but here its pet shop licenseing and report it to them. if its out like hulls council it will take hundreds of complints tho before they even think about going to the shop to look

if this fails
look on the black market but a shotgun and take it to the owners head lol


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

i may go and by the littel fellan and give him the help he needs if he dies and my house he wold have had some help but if i get it or not all so can some 1 see if the pics are working for me if there not can some 1 put them up for me if i email it to them


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

this better for you all


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

must say that cham dont look to happy


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

no he dont. u should have jus walked out of there with him


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you i will have to find out how to put pics up like that i no i shoud of but did not i may go back and get it tomoorw or monnday if it still there


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

to post them like that u need the direct link 2nd one down on photo bucket i think

and then when ur posting a reply. theres a litle bar above what your typing look for the icon that looks like mountins click that then paste the direct link to there


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

tiffa said:


> i may go and by the littel fellan and give him the help he needs if he dies and my house he wold have had some help but if i get it or not all so can some 1 see if the pics are working for me if there not can some 1 put them up for me if i email it to them


 

Only thing is with your money... They'll just go get some more...

I am disgusted by the pics and the way some shops treat animals!!!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

if i was you id go get it. get him healthy again an take it back to the shop to show them how they are ment to look (dont give it back tho lol) make them feel real bad

i dont get pet shops like this tho. they want money off you but if a reps like that ur not gonna buy it. would of fort they would have enough common sense to relise healthy reps=more money


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

I would go in and say to them that it is going to die being kept the way it is. that you will take it off their hands for nothing to try and get it to normal health. then educate them on how to keep them. it is worth a try i rescued a WD from a shop like that once.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

so what do you think i shoud do will i repor them or not ?


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

thats a bit risky tho dont think many pet shops like being told that there doing sumthing wrong


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

as u said uve tried to educate them id say next week pop back in to see if they have taken it on board if not even report them or try and rescue it


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

But should one man have to do this??? They should know!!! What plebs it gets me so mad... They dont need teachin they need shocking and being closed down then maybe they can learn how to care for the reps they keep....


Buying from places like this just encourages them to go and order more to be treat badly... I'd go to the council and/or your local councellor...


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

Is there other animals in the shop kept as bad as this?


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

on;y prob tho is that the council wont do nothing until they have loads of complaints. weve got one worse in hull. had hundreds of complaints and guess what hes still trading


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> on;y prob tho is that the council wont do nothing until they have loads of complaints. weve got one worse in hull. had hundreds of complaints and guess what hes still trading


 
Yep we got a place like that up ere in Leeds.... Ya just gotta keep pestering them


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

leeds... used to work up there well morley can u say were abouts in leeds so i can be aware next time im there?

but yer if uve got sum friends get them to complain as well


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

there was the dead lizard in pic the cham, there was 2 frilled dragon fully grown in a platic tub 12 "long 8" wided6" high no heating or lighting.
corns with no heating just in tubs other lizards with no uv ect just kept in tubs.
most tanks very small and dirty.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

lindzey said:


> Only thing is with your money... They'll just go get some more...


That's the whole point - they will keep buying more and neglecting them. 

I think you should speak to the manager of the shop and ask if he needs any help in educating his staff how to look after reps properly. The suggestion to take the cham off his hands and get it back to what it should look like is a good one, but whether he'll let you have it for nothing is doubtful. Personally, I think he should pay you to take it away and save its life!!

I think reporting him to the Council is a good start and if that does no good what about appealing to your local newspaper??? Ask them to come and see what your reps look like and then compare???


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Report them asap to the council licensing dept. Potentially environmental health and RSPCA also if nothing comes of it from the others. I'd confront the shop owner about their husbandry.

Only thing I will add is a lot of chameleons get stressed and die quite easily, also lots of them are WC which doesn't help in their stress matters so that animal may not be the shops fault.

Also naming isn't allowed (even though you have already) as not only yourself but also the forum owner is held liabel so I'd remove that.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

jamie_coxon







vbmenu_register("postmenu_724665", true); 
Forum Citizen








Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: preston hull
Posts: 551 










hey is that the name of the shop in origanl post?


the shop is 
REPTILE HOUSE
kingswood bristol


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

, 06:20 PM 
Fangio







vbmenu_register("postmenu_724819", true); 
Ultra Citizen








Join Date: Jun 2007
Location: Essex
Posts: 1,392 










Report them asap to the council licensing dept. Potentially environmental health and RSPCA also if nothing comes of it from the others. I'd confront the shop owner about their husbandry.

Only thing I will add is a lot of chameleons get stressed and die quite easily, also lots of them are WC which doesn't help in their stress matters so that animal may not be the shops fault.
__________________


it hadnt been fed or no lighting or heating
i think that down to shop
lots of reps were in bad condition


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tiffa said:


> it hadnt been fed or no lighting or heating
> i think that down to shop
> lots of reps were in bad condition


 
That's fair enough I'd agree then. (also you can use Quote button at the bottom of posts to reply - easier than copying and pasting)


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

Going to the paper is a good idea!!! Get some exposure!!! Thats IF the council dont help


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

well i dont think i will evon get my mice from there now i only go there coz it is closser than the other reptile shop in filton wish is mint seeing the reptiles in this comdishon and 1s that have died is so upseting for ppl how love there reps and it just macks a nother bad thing for ppl to say about reps thats why i dont what to tell the rspca as there trying to stop reps beeing ceped im not but if thay cant look after them thats difrent see things like this http://i220.photobucket is so rong


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i went in a shop a few weeks ago and they were keeping a 12 foot + burmesein a little 3 foot tank (probablt smaller) to be honest i dont know how it fitted in. it had no heating, substrate, water etc. 
i want to report them but dont know were to go to. the rspca is just a waste of time.

lee


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

There is a sticky on this for help

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/45436-when-reptile-shops-go-bad.html


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

i have deside to go back to the shop on monday as im off to see if the chameleon is still alive and see if the rest are ok if it is the same then call some one to help out with them id love to have a reptile shop if i can aford it how can thay just not give a sh** about things thay are selling and looking after


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

tiffa said:


> there was the dead lizard in pic the cham, there was 2 frilled dragon fully grown in a platic tub 12 "long 8" wided6" high no heating or lighting.
> corns with no heating just in tubs other lizards with no uv ect just kept in tubs.
> most tanks very small and dirty.


the corns in tubs were they hatchlings in a big cabinet?


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

no they were not hatchlings. they were probably 1 year old.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Those pictures are heartbreaking


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

tiffa said:


> no they were not hatchlings. they were probably 1 year old.


sick. ive seen worse tho ive seen hatchlings with no heatin, or lighting just stuck on top ov shelfs in little plastic tubs with a couple of holes in. 

anyways gd luck gettin sumthing sorted with this shop 

jamie


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

when back to the shop the dead lizard was now gone but the cam was still there not much beter look a bit more lively but still lizards in the shop with no uv or heating so looks like they listened a bit but not enough so will have to sort them out some how with council will let you all no what happens


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> sick. ive seen worse tho ive seen hatchlings with no heatin, or lighting just stuck on top ov shelfs in little plastic tubs with a couple of holes in.
> 
> anyways gd luck gettin sumthing sorted with this shop
> 
> jamie


Yeh i no were u meen , but hatchlings are better off in a small enclosed space , this reduces stress and makes them feed better, they are much better off in a small tub than in a large viv n e day .


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

and they do have heating , they are on a thermostat via a heat cable. i Saw it the other day


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry , ignore the 2 comments above , got my wires crossed thought u was talkin about a different shop ... oops


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

ok where you thinking about the zone


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hull-beardie-fan said:


> Yeh i no were u meen , but hatchlings are better off in a small enclosed space , this reduces stress and makes them feed better, they are much better off in a small tub than in a large viv n e day .


 
i was meaning they ave a couple of airholes (literaly one or two) with no heating lol pm me with the shop u was thinking about


----------

